
Nationalist Startups - byrneseyeview
http://venturebeat.com/2007/05/24/nationalism-in-the-startup-world/
======
rw
Yeah, you working your ass off for Facebook is definitely going to bring about
the revolution.

</sarcasm>

~~~
byrneseyeview
"But of the vast increase in the well-being of hundreds of millions of people
that has occurred in the 200-year course of the industrial revolution to date,
virtually none of it can be attributed to the direct redistribution of
resources from rich to poor."

<http://www.minneapolisfed.org/pubs/region/04-05/essay.cfm>

I can't imagine that any other revolution deserves the name The Revolution.

